# Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor



## BonzaiAction76 (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir ein Quicksilver 460 mit einem 50PS Mercury Motor (50 elpt - 4takt) gekauft. Motor ist BJ 2000 und ein BigFoot, das habe ich leider erst nach dem Kauf erfahren - verdammte Unwissenheit ;-). 

Endgeschwindigkeit ist so lala im Moment, 40kmh mit 2 Perosnen und Angelausrüstung, das will ich aber noch mal durch ne kleinere Schraube verbessern. Im Moment habe ich 14x13, diese Schraube möchte ich durch 14x11 austauschen.
Möche aber erst abwarten wieviel Drehzahl er bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit hat dazu muss ich muss ich mir aber noch nen Drehzahlmesser installieren.

Hab letzte Woche einen ersten Test in der Ostsee gemacht, gefangen hat das Boot schon mal gut ;-) !

Nun hab ich aber doch zwei größere Probleme:
1. Der Motor läuft  im niedrigem Drehzahlbereich unruhig und säuft ab und zu auch ab. Hab gestern die Zündkerzen ausgebaut und sie waren schwarz und “ölig”. Hab es mit Bildern im Netz verglichen und aus dem Vergleich muss ich schließen, dass des Benzin Luft Gemisch zu fett eingestellt ist. Kann ich hier selber was machen oder muss ich in die Werkstatt?

2. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen/Geschwindigkeiten ziehen die Abgase in Sitzbereich, man atmet also beim schleppen durchgehend Abgase ein. Hab mich schon ein wenig informiert - das komm wohl daher, dass bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten die Abgase aus dem Nebenauspuff kommen (hinten direkt unter der Motorhaube). Hatte jemand das gleiche Problem? Wie könnte ich das beheben?  

Vielen Dank im vorraus!

Christian


----------



## Don-Machmut (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor*



BonzaiAction76 schrieb:


> Endgeschwindigkeit ist so lala im Moment, 40kmh mit 2 Perosnen und Angelausrüstung, das will ich aber noch mal durch ne kleinere Schraube verbessern. Im Moment habe ich 14x13, diese Schraube möchte ich durch 14x11 austauschen.
> Möche aber erst abwarten wieviel Drehzahl er bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit hat dazu muss ich muss ich mir aber noch nen Drehzahlmesser installieren.
> 
> Kann ich hier selber was machen oder muss ich in die Werkstatt?
> ...



moin 

zum thema schraube !!!!! mit einer kleineren steigung dreht er höher wird aber nicht schneller er langsamer in der endgeschwindigkeit kommt aber besser aus der hüfte im anzug usw. pro steigung kannst du mit ca 250 umdrehungen mehr oder weniger rechnen als faustregel #6
optimal währe eine drehzahl von 5900 umdrehungen :m
wenn er sich jetzt quält beim fahren dann macht es sinn eine steigung kleiner zu wählen sonnst nicht aber eigentlich müsste der 50ps mit dem boot gut laufen 

zu thema 2 ...rate ich dir such ne Werkstatt auf und lass in einstellen und abchecken und gut ist es :vik:


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor*

Hi Don,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Aus dem Stand kommt er eigentlich ohne Probleme in die Gleitphase. Also gibt es keine Möglichkeit noch ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit rauszukitzeln, Idee ist auch ein wenig Sprit zu sparen im mittleren Drehzahlbereich oder denke ich da falsch?

btw - Hydrofoils habe ich schon dran.

LG,

Christian


----------



## Vanner (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor*

Lasse den Motor erstmal richtig einstellen und sehe dann weiter. Der Spritverbrauch wird dadurch dann sicherlich schon mal runter gehen und der Motor auch mehr Schub haben.


----------



## Don-Machmut (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor*

die Hydrofoils bringen dich schneller ins gleiten sollen aber auch Geschwindigkeit nehmen laut aussage von einigen ..ich finde ja an einem 4,60m boot mit 50 ps das sollte auch dicke so gehen #6
das einziege was du machen kannst ist entweder mehr ps :k oder eine steigung mehr wenn er die drehzahl noch bringt |uhoh: das bring aber dann auch nur 4km/h oder so mehr


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor*

Zuallererst den Motor von nem Fachmann korrekt einstellen lassen, dann kann man an der Geschwindigkeit feilen. 
Per Fahrversuch ermitteln,  ob der Motor bei Vollgas seine Nenndrehzahl erreicht oder nicht - DZM ist ja wohl hoffentlich bei Dir verbaut - und dann kann man schätzen,  welche Propellersteigung optimal fürs Boot ist. |wavey:


----------



## CA-KI (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor*

Hallo, ich hab ein quicki cab 500 mit honda 90PS.
Ich suche zwar auch noch nach den optimalen Propeller aber mehr wie 55km/h mit zwei Mann und etwas gerödel geht nicht.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor*

So schlecht ist die Geschwindigkeit gar nicht. Sofern der Drehzahlbereich des Motors ausgeschöpft ist,  kannst ja noch versuchen mit der Trimmung und der Verlagerung von Gewicht (Ausrüstung etc.) zu experimentieren.


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor*

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Bringe das Boot jetzt in die Werkstatt und lasse nach dem Motor schauen. Damit müsste das Problem erledigt sein.

Hat noch jemand anderes das gleiche Problem mit den Abgasen die in das Boot ziehen?

Viele Grüße,

Christian


----------



## schedi3 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor*

Ich habe daß gleiche Problem mit den Abgasen. Ich wollte eine Lufthutze einbauen. Von vorne strömt Luft rein durch die Cabine und die Abgase von Deck mitweg.


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 mit 50PS - Problem mit Motor*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> So schlecht ist die Geschwindigkeit gar nicht. Sofern der Drehzahlbereich des Motors ausgeschöpft ist,  kannst ja noch versuchen mit der Trimmung und der Verlagerung von Gewicht (Ausrüstung etc.) zu experimentieren.




Das ist auch der Schwachpunkt des Quickis, es neigt zur Hecklastigkeit. Tank, Batterie, Sitzbänke , Motor, Stauraum. alles weit im Heck. Wenn  dann noch 2 Mann hinten stehen|kopfkrat.Ich rate auf jeden fall zu Hydrofoils und alles was schwer ist ( bei mir die Pilkertasche)  oder Reservetank, Kühlbox ect. weit vorne im Bug, so komme ich bei meinem 460 locker auf 60 kmh.


----------

